# Sticky  Post yourt thoughts and suggestions unrelated to specific reviews here. :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Like the title says, if you have suggestions, ideas and pointers you want to share, or just other wisewanna talk about general installation quality based issues and shop selection pitfalls etc etc that are not review specific, just post em here.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My pitfall about things are as follow hard to buy the equipment that I want since its territorial. If I have to find a shop that sells that particular set of speakers/amps they usually don't have it in stock to listen to. Yes they will order it, but it has to be paid for first and you still don't have a chance to demo it cause now you own it. Also based on where I live good shops are usually more then two hours one way from me, waaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

should it be a rule that an rewive tread are also tagged with the shop name incase somone searches the web for this particular store, so it will more easily show up in the search?

(hopefully you understand what i mean) : P


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> My pitfall about things are as follow hard to buy the equipment that I want since its territorial. If I have to find a shop that sells that particular set of speakers/amps they usually don't have it in stock to listen to. Yes they will order it, but it has to be paid for first and you still don't have a chance to demo it cause now you own it. Also based on where I live good shops are usually more then two hours one way from me, waaaaaaaaaaa.



those are legitimate concerns...but in my opinion, demoing speakers on a sound board or in a room is kinda useless anyway. I think the best thing you can do is to arm yourself with knowledge by going to local meets and or meeting up wtih other forum members and SQ heads...i know of many within a 3 hours drive of you.

talk to them, and usually, instead of ending up wtih one specific gear, you should have a variety of options to use...from there on, final local dealers, read reviews and go from there. 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Noobdelux said:


> should it be a rule that an rewive tread are also tagged with the shop name incase somone searches the web for this particular store, so it will more easily show up in the search?
> 
> (hopefully you understand what i mean) : P



i think my idea is that after a full thread has run its course, i will edit the title to a standardrized tag with the shops name in place. sound like a good idea?

b


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good by me as I have gone through my share of so call audio shops.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe add categories.
Like.
1 - Great places
2 - Avoid these places
3 - Problems with places
As the first post shows, this could turn into an un-navigable mess.

i think if we can get enough reviews on here to make that a worthwhile division, i will do it for sure 

b


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Sounds good by me as I have gone through my share of so call audio shops.


Care to disclose the one's in New Jersey? We'll start from there.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i think my idea is that after a full thread has run its course, i will edit the title to a standardrized tag with the shops name in place. sound like a good idea?
> 
> b


yeah, just do not take on too mutch work on here though : P


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Care to disclose the one's in New Jersey? We'll start from there.


well, like i said, it needs to have some sort of concrete proof, i am sure if we all went back and refcounted every bad experience ever, this forum would be the businest on diyma 

but for the sake of it, lets stick with more recent expereinces and/or those backed up with pics and or detailed explanations


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Care to disclose the one's in New Jersey? We'll start from there.





simplicityinsound said:


> well, like i said, it needs to have some sort of concrete proof, i am sure if we all went back and refcounted every bad experience ever, this forum would be the businest on diyma
> 
> but for the sake of it, lets stick with more recent expereinces and/or those backed up with pics and or detailed explanations


Good point. BTW, Congrats on the Mod Upgraded Status.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks! Haven't been a mod since my days on volvospeed.com... I had to pay Ant 10k to get it but hopefully it will get me like...mad chicks at the bar......hhahhahaa lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Thanks! Haven't been a mod since my days on volvospeed.com... * I had to pay Ant 10k to get it but hopefully it will get me like...mad chicks at the bar......hhahhahaa lol *
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2



................Right, like Owen Wilson in that movie Hall Pass!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Thanks!  Haven't been a mod since my days on volvospeed.com... I had to pay Ant 10k to get it but hopefully it will get me like...mad chicks at the bar......hhahhahaa lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure it wasn't the other way around?:laugh:

Congrats on the mod status!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a response to El_chupo who asked in an independent thread on here why I was locking and editing threads. I deleted the thread and asked him to re-ask the question on here 

1. i am locking a thread becuase i am seeking to keep this review forum with relevant information during the course the event. Meaning, the customer, the installer and someone chiming in with real relevant info. Once the matter is closed, and enough information is presented for anyone reading it to make an educated opinion, the thread will be closed. I do not want this to become a place where in the future, someone finds it through a google search, and have to reach through a 20 page "review" of a shop filled with bunch of opinions being thrown around.

2. i am going to edit the thread NOT to alter its opinion, but simply to get rid of the fluff. In fact, i am going to delete some of my own comments that is beneficial to the side of the RETAILER..because they were later debunked by the customer.

I want to keep the review as easy to read as possible while all the info still gets through. 

I have not edited any thread at all as of right now (8am PST), i will do it later, so feel free to take a screen shot of that thread, and compare it to what it looks like later, and make the determination if i deliberately altered the outcome at all?

Bing


infact, let me know when you have taken a copy of the old thread. so i can edit it.  i know your concern is me biasing towards the retailers. I am going to give me overall conclusion to the thread (as i mentioned in there), and its going to be a fair overall assessment taking both sides into consideration...but i am not going to hide anything that the shop did for any reason.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, i am going to organize and edit the sideways thread now, i have taken a copy of the orignal thread, so if anyone wants to see if i was fair in my editing, please email me and i will send you a copy 


*update* just done, did not phyically edit any of the OPs comments, just removed some fluff posts from the OP, myself and other members that had no real relevance on the content and direction of the thread. the ones from me that were based on my incorrect assumptions for example and the OP's response to it. also added a short conclusion to the thread.

cheers 

b


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

darn you are resourcefull.. cant imagine how many houers you use to do this stuff and got time to build world class cars at the same time..

you rock..


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

In Reno, NV, went to this shop I'd been driving past for years because they were the closest Alpine dealer and I needed help figuring out what was up with the BT unit I'd just got off ebay. I also wanted to discuss some processing since the drivers I was getting would require going active. Both the HU & the BT have been on the market about 5 years and the guy told me the BT was too old to work with newer phones which sounds plausible. But he also said the HU was too old to add any processing to, I'd have to buy a new one, which I could not believe. Well, (and this is the stupid part) I found out a couple days later there are 2 shops there next door to each other with almost the same name - Reno Auto Sound & Nevada Auto Sound. 
Now trying at Reno Auto Sound I talked to Tom at length about options and he gave me some equipment recommendations to research which now I plan to use. My dilemma is that I would like to buy the equipment from them but the lowest price they can give me is so much higher than I see on the internet. Since I am an experienced mechanic and have done only electrical for the last 6 years I plan to do the wiring but need them to fab me some sort of amp mounting. How do shops sell equipment? Are you used to people getting it cheaper elsewhere and bringing it to you for install?


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

No input?
Is it the wall of text? 
Or would installers rather not work with DIYers and would rather I take my cheap-sonic-electronix-buying a$$ somewhere else for fab?
Dead thread?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

SO20thCentury said:


> In Reno, NV, went to this shop I'd been driving past for years because they were the closest Alpine dealer and I needed help figuring out what was up with the BT unit I'd just got off ebay. I also wanted to discuss some processing since the drivers I was getting would require going active. Both the HU & the BT have been on the market about 5 years and the guy told me the BT was too old to work with newer phones which sounds plausible. But he also said the HU was too old to add any processing to, I'd have to buy a new one, which I could not believe. Well, (and this is the stupid part) I found out a couple days later there are 2 shops there next door to each other with almost the same name - Reno Auto Sound & Nevada Auto Sound.
> Now trying at Reno Auto Sound I talked to Tom at length about options and he gave me some equipment recommendations to research which now I plan to use. My dilemma is that I would like to buy the equipment from them but the lowest price they can give me is so much higher than I see on the internet. Since I am an experienced mechanic and have done only electrical for the last 6 years I plan to do the wiring but need them to fab me some sort of amp mounting. How do shops sell equipment? Are you used to people getting it cheaper elsewhere and bringing it to you for install?


hey bud, sorry, i just had my first born child last week and things are a bit hectic. 

i think the matter of buying gear and taking it to a shop to install has been discussed a few times before, and there is a wide ranging opinions on what is expected. 

for us, its different, we sell almost 95 percent of the gear we install, we do however, install gear that others brought to us, but usually its gear that we do not sell and or they already had it to begin with. we try to provide a package discount on labor when people buy from us to make it a easier decision. but again, i emphasize that each shop is different.

so i would just be upfront about it and ask them, and see what their response is, but i wouldnt be surprised if they would need to bump up labor rate a little to help offset it, but again, everyones different 

b


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS! WOW! Hope you're getting some sleep! 
And thanks for the feedback, hard to find the right search terms for this or the right part of the forum so I appreciate your view.
A shop's experience with gear and manufacturers and knowing where it can be fit in a vehicle has value. It really sucks that there's such a disparity in price between them & e-tailers but I will see if we can nail down some sort of deal.
How do shops feel about doing part of a DIYer's install, though? The discussion seemed to cool down when I mentioned I would do the wiring. I imagine your customers at SIS want you to do the whole thing though, having confidence it will be flawless!
:baby:! :beerchug:


----------

